# Ebony Bowl



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here are some pics of a Texas Ebony bowl that I worked on this week. The wood is really nice to work with and it finishes like marble! Looks like another trip down to Brownsville is on the calendar! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful. What did you finish it with. I love the wood colors in that. Beautiful wood. The finish on that is also beautiful. The colors of the shavings looks almost black. Man, that is a great lookin bowl.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

outstanding......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whoooaaahhh !!!!...Man, you got "The Gift", Jim... Absolutely georgous.. How in the heck do you cut the blank out of that hole?..Stupid question, but I gotta know..LOL:question: 

That ebony is fantastic...and the bowl is unbelievable.. What'll ya take for that 'husk' ya cut the blank out of ???:wink: That 'hole' alone is a work of art....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Those Timberwolf bandsaw blades are the best bs blade I've ever owned. It goes through that ebony like a hot knife through butter. gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That is some kinda pretty gb. 
Did you freehand the initial circle? If so, you have a steady hand and a goooood eye.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hooked...I used a gallon paint bucket (too cheap to buy dividers-lol) for the initial circle then added about a inch to that. A 1/4" bandsaw blade does a good job for the rough circle and makes it easier to true up once you chuck it up on the lathe. It's too cold out there now to do any turning!! Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Jim, very nice. your work consistatly floors me!

Tom


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, thats awsome


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I keep hearing in my head "Vase...Vase...make a Vase"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Hooked.. *It's too cold out there now to do any turning!!* Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


------------

LOL...Come on up here and use my shop, Jim.. Thanking the Lord I put that combo A/C-Heat Pump unit in the garage now...Nice comfortable 74 degrees.

That may turn out to be one of the only smart thangs I've done this year. LOL Only problem might be that my 'mini' couldn't quite handle the size of the work you're grinding out...

Beautiful stuff...as always


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is outstanding work!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Are those actualy wood shavings I see ! You must be pretty good at sharpening your tools. Getting a shaving off of that stuff is major hard to do. From the looks of that bowl, this was not your first one.... Well Done !


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Very nice work. I like the 'before and after' contrast in the last pic.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Are those actualy wood shavings I see.."_

ET...this wood is still pretty green and has some moisture left in it. I was getting some nice curly shaving off of it when it trued up. It is a very messy wood...like turning a chunk of charcoal...lol. I do have a old, old, dry section that is a different story. It's like cutting titanium!! gb


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*That is a beautiful bowl...*

I can't afford 2 hobbie's, so I will stick with flat work...LOL Some really nice work...Vic


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Green Wood, well there you have it! I have so much to learn ! Did you have to do anything to it in order to be able to put a finish on it after you turned it ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....made a very light final cut and started sanding with 120-600grt....320,400,600 grts were with a water wash. Finished with wetsanding 1000 grt with 209 Natural MinWax. I let it dry for a couple of days then buffed it with MinWax paste wax. The next one I'm going for a much thinner (1/16") wall thickness. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Thanks everyone! Those Timberwolf bandsaw blades are the best bs blade I've ever owned. It goes through that ebony like a hot knife through butter. gb


Hey, Jim...what is the 'tooth count' on that timberwolf blade?.. Mine seems to take forever to get thru just a pen blank....

thanks..the other jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Jim...what is the 'tooth count' on that timberwolf blade?.. Mine seems to take forever to get thru just a pen blank....
> 
> thanks..the other jim


Tortuga...did you ever put that new Timberwolf blade that I included with your purchase on your bandsaw?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Tortuga...did you ever put that new Timberwolf blade that I included with your purchase on your bandsaw?


Naw, Terry...that's what I'm thinking about. Just wanted a little expert advice on the right blade to use...May have the right one on there already...and, besides, putting on a new blade would REQUIRE that I read the instructions...and I don't do instructions well..lol:tongue:

GB is 'the expert' far as I'm concerned so I'll just wait for a reply from him..

A little hijack..Kids gave me a peppermill kit for Christmas.Been pharting with that thing all day and I really made a mess of it..:tongue: Do think on the next one (if there IS a next one) I'll know how to to it right.. Still gotta get the right drill bits...all our half azzed conversation on here about how to overcome that problem didn't work... DID manage to drill it out OK, though...but my garage looks like Bill and Bobbys now.. Gaaadd..I hate cleaning up the mess..Think I'll wait till next year to suck it up...:wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is a link for what I like for a resaw bandsaw blade. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1293 Most of my blades are also Timberwolf, but for resawing, I use the Wood Slicer blade. They only come in 1/2" but cut as good or better than my old Timberwolf 3/4" or 1" blades. I use the Timberwolf for smaller size blades. I used to use Timberwolf exclusively until I found this blade. Just my opinion but just try one and see for yourself if you like them or not.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Slip..but I STILL gotta put the danged thing ON.!!!!!:rotfl: 

I am definitely NOT mechanically 'nclined...:spineyes:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I made a trip out to the Woodcrafters on 290 and amoung other things tossed a 1/2 4TPI Timberwolf bandsaw blade into the vortex. While I'm sure it didn't need replacing, I went ahead and replaced the _*original*_ blade on my 1988 bandsaw anyway.







Holly Cow ! Those blades do rock. They had some decent wood in stock also. The small things you learn from this site can make a huge differeance.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim...I'm not sure what blade(s) they sent me. I bought two...a 1/2" and a 1/4". The 1/4" is on the machine now and it cut (past tense) very well. This root had a marble size igneous rock inbedded and the blade found it! Not good for a blade!!


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

That bowl is one of the prettiest things I've ever seen! I usually hang out on the fishing part... will watch this with much interest.

Thanks for the eye candy.

ladyfish


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome ladyfish. Now go out and buy a lathe and join in on the fun. It is a good hobby to spend any money you have left over after spending on fishing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

They ain't no trees in SmithPoint 
Welcome to the board ladyfish


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby said:


> They ain't no trees in SmithPoint
> Welcome to the board ladyfish


Yea...but they have the finest oysters around! Welcome to the board ladyfish..gb


----------

